# Can anyone ID Ridgid jetter?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Can anyone ID this with just a pic. Guy has one for sale, I am not familiar with small jetters at all.

Thanks


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

They only have a few. It is set up like the new 3100 but I think it just replaced a previous model. I bet gear junkie would know.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> They only have a few. It is set up like the new 3100 but I think it just replaced a previous model. I bet gear junkie would know.



That's what it looked like to me but different enough that I'm not sure. The guy wants $1800 for it but is willing to trade bang bangs. I'm heading to AR first thing to look at his 700 so I will check it out. 

I'm not really interested in it but I'm one of those dumb [email protected]@es that can't pass up a killer deal.:laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> That's what it looked like to me but different enough that I'm not sure. The guy wants $1800 for it but is willing to trade bang bangs. I'm heading to AR first thing to look at his 700 so I will check it out.
> 
> I'm not really interested in it but I'm one of those dumb [email protected]@es that can't pass up a killer deal.:laughing:


Two good deals may equal one even bigger deal.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Two good deals may equal one even bigger deal.



Good I'll go for it, just find someone to buy the Ridgid brick I just got a deal on:laughing:.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Its amazing how good the deals become when they realize they could be getting rid of multiple items now versus....? I use a 700 quite often. I have even used it with my 2-1/2 to 4 inch threader to drive it. They can be used to pull pumps. I use them to thread pipes up in ceilings. It may be the best tool Ridgid has ever put out.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If it's the 13hp honda, it's the kj3000. If I didn't have a jetter, this would be a great first choice entry model. 1800 is a touch high imo. If you're willing to travel, I just saw some pressure washers in the dallas CL that would be better deals and much cheaper. True you might have the kj3000 in a slick turnkey package, but those CL deals are 18 hp honda for 900. buy some hose, hose reel and you got the same thing. 

BTW, did the jetter have the foot pedal or nozzles?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> If it's the 13hp honda, it's the kj3000. If I didn't have a jetter, this would be a great first choice entry model. 1800 is a touch high imo. If you're willing to travel, I just saw some pressure washers in the dallas CL that would be better deals and much cheaper. True you might have the kj3000 in a slick turnkey package, but those CL deals are 18 hp honda for 900. buy some hose, hose reel and you got the same thing.
> 
> BTW, did the jetter have the foot pedal or nozzles?


I'll see it today, so it's just a pressure washer with a hose? The smallest thing I have dealt with is a Harbin 10-12 gpm. We had a Gorlitz small small jetter but that was for coke lines behind soda fountains mostly.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That's all any jetter is. It's just a pressure washer.


----------

